# Leg cues in Western riding



## MistyRose (Jul 25, 2008)

Do I put constant pressure to the inside leg and tap with the outside to turn? I want to make sure I am giving the correct cue.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I think this depends on how your horse was originally trained.


----------

